# WAGO Building_HVAC_03.Lib



## rfro (18 Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe folgendes, bestehendes Projekt auf den Schreibtisch bekommen; hier erst mal die eingesetzte Hardware:

mehrere Controller 750-881
ein Panel mit Targetvisualisierung 762-3150

In den Controllern werden Bausteine/Makros aus der Building_HVAC_03.lib eingesetzt. Da ich diese Bibliothek noch nicht verwendet hatte, habe ich mich gestern erst mal in die Verwendung eingearbeitet. Es ist mir klar,dass sowohl die eingesetzten Bausteine (ich habe gestern mit dem Baustein Ferwärmeübergabe gearbeitet) als auch die dazu gehörigen Visualisierungen auf dem dafür vorgesehenen STRUCT aufbauen. Und genau hier fängt mein Problem an:

es war angedacht, dass die zu den Bausteinen gehörigen Visualisierungen auf dem Panel 762-3150 angezeigt werden (die Controller sind schon in Betrieb! Es soll jetzt das Panel angebunden werden) und es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man die Daten des STRUCT zum Panel bringen soll. Über Modbus o.ä. wäre es meiner Meinung nach ein riesiger und extrem fehleranfälliger Weg alle Daten auszutauschen.

Darum meine Frage: gibt es evtl. eine Möglichkeit , die Visualisierungen auf einem "einfachen" Weg dem Panel anzuzeigen oder ist die Vorgehensweise generell nicht durchführbar?

Besten dank für eine aufklärende Antwort,

rfro


----------



## wat84 (18 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

evtl. geht das mit Netzwerkvariablen in Codesys (mal in Hilfe schauen). Vielleicht kann man so das STRUCT komplett übertragen. Ich weiß nicht ob es dort Einschränkungen gibt.

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (10 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde an deiner Stelle das HLK Programm auf dein Panel übertragen.
Die Regelung würde dann von deinem Panel durchgeführt werden. 

Die bereits erwähnten Möglichkeiten ModBus UDP/TCP oder das Protokoll der Netzwerkvariablen, könnten dann benutzt werden, um die Fühler- und Stellwerte auszutauschen. Solltest du auch eine Applikation auf deinem 750 881 Controller implementiert haben, empfehle ich dir, die Ausgänge (Pumpen, Ventile und Antriebe) über deine Merker-Variablen zu besteuern.

Die Zuweisung deiner Stellwerte aus deiner Regelung (Panel), auf den Merker-Bereich (750-881), geschieht dann mittels der genannten Protokolle.
Ich empfehle dir dieses, da die config. Strukturen eine ganze Menge an Variablen führt. 

Es ist bedeutend einfacher die Werte der Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche zu kommunizieren, als die vielen Variablen der config. Strukturen und interne Variablen der Funktionsbausteine, an eine externe Visualisierung weiter zugegen.

Ich hoffe diese Anregung war hilfreich. Sollten noch detailliertere Fragen auftauchen, kannst du dich auch gerne direkt bei uns melden.


----------

